# Sally beauty hair



## polaroidscene (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried any of there hair extensions? I saw some that looked nice but they dont seem like they are good quality i found a brand called satin strands that has nice colors (it's very hard for me to find matching hair extensions) they all say they are 100% human hair butttt i dont knowwww!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *polaroidscene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone tried any of there hair extensions? I saw some that looked nice but they dont seem like they are good quality i found a brand called satin strands that has nice colors (it's very hard for me to find matching hair extensions) they all say they are 100% human hair butttt i dont knowwww!



I got the euronext at sallys. Have had them for about 6 months and love them actually. They are a little dry on the ends now, but last time that happened I just washed and put some conditioner on. They looked brand new. I don't know about the Satin Strands, since I could never find a color that matched. Hope this helps. Obtw, they are the clip ins.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks i saw those online but i think im going to have to take a trip to sallys and look into buying some extensions FINALLY


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 14, 2008)

My daughter bought her hair extensions at Sally's for her wedding. They were great!!! Ran her about eighty dollars.


----------



## MACmaniac (Jan 14, 2008)

I use Sally's hair extensions when I do my daughters braids, and for 3 weaves that I put in. No one had ever complained of any problems with them, and they are easy to work with.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 14, 2008)

I looked at some but im not sure on how to put them in they come on a long strand so would it be better so sew them in or glue i know for sew ins you have to do braids around your head and then sew the hair into the braids but how do you glue strands of hair? I even considered making clip ins but i really dont want to sew individual clips to strands of hair.....i need help im so lost haha...if only hair grew really fast


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *polaroidscene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I looked at some but im not sure on how to put them in they come on a long strand so would it be better so sew them in or glue i know for sew ins you have to do braids around your head and then sew the hair into the braids but how do you glue strands of hair? I even considered making clip ins but i really dont want to sew individual clips to strands of hair.....i need help im so lost haha...if only hair grew really fast The pre-tipped ones are for use with microlinks or shrinkies, not for sewing or gluing. 
If you want to go the clip in route, make your own it's less expensive, but usually looks better.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 14, 2008)

Premium 18" Human Hair Extensions

Thats the link to the brand i want (not the color) anyone know the best way i should put these in?


----------



## nursie (Jan 15, 2008)

i use tapes to install my wefted hair extensions, sometimes a dab of Liquid Gold bond here and there too....i buy the tape/LG from Custom Hair Replacement Systems and Toupees for Men and Women with Hair Loss Needs. here's a couple of tutorials on using the tape and Liquid Gold (the tutorial sites also sells hair extension supplies) good luck with whatever method you pick!:

Cold Bonding Methods- Hair Extension Tutorials

Shrinkies.net Human Hair Extensions


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks! Ive never heard of the tape way. I also just remembered that i dont know what to do with the back hairs in my nape they are about 3 inches long i have straight shoulder length hair so how would i hide those i thought about just putting the hair back in a pony tail or maybe even pinning it all up..anyone have any suggestions


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for the tip


----------



## JuliannaSophia (Jan 18, 2008)

cool maybe ill try them


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 18, 2008)

I work there, lol. Yeah the satin strands and euronext are human as well as some of the sassy hair. The first two are actually really good quality hair. I have some and I love it, matches my hair texture really well. You do have to pamper it really well, and I don't wear mine a whole lot, but they're still in great condition.


----------

